# Spied: Next-Gen Audi A6 Spotted in American Southwest Nearly Undisguised



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Road & Track has run a story about the upcoming C7 Audi A6 along with some new spy photos shot during hot weather testing in the American Southwest. New A6 mules have been seen recently from Nurburgring to public roads but this is one of the first findings of the car on American soil and, while we're at it, essentially undisguised. 

We expect the A6 will drop at a stand alone event much like that of the A7 sometime between now and the end of the calendar year. For now, check out more shots of this A6 test mule and Road and Track's own intel after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

It seems that the A6 will be, in the most basic terms, an A7 with a more conventional sedan roof line and trunk set up. I saw a photo at German Car Blog of what is believed to be an interior shot of one of the A6 test cars an it uses the same basic interior as the A7. Obviously, there are resemblences to the A7, as they share a basic chassis and are a similar size.

But is keeping the new A6 with the C5/C6 design heritage intended to keep the lineage clear, or to make it a sedan distinctive from the A7 four door "coupe"? Because at GCB one complaint that some people have is that all the Audis are starting to look too similar to each other. I counter that with the fact that the BMW 5 series and 7 series look like lenghtened, engorged 3 series, and the Merc E-and S-class look like big C-class sedans.

When you get the same people designing most of a maker's cars, there will be similarities in design, and I think that it's nice that all cars have their own take on a family design theme.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I think that the new A6 will be the best looking of them all.


----------



## EurowerksTN.com (Nov 3, 2010)

Michelins in the front Pirelli in the back:screwy:


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Quttroholic has teaser photos of the various Audis that have been built or introduced at the Neckarsulm factory, including one under a sheet, presumably the new Audi A6. The photos seem to be legitimate, as Audi released them with a press release that indicates that the A6 will begin production before the end of year.

Press launch can't be far off now.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeh, this picture.
IMHO it's just a old A6 C6 under there.










If not Audi have really derailed design wise.


----------

